# Can anyone recommend a good dentist in GDL



## JaneScriv (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello, and thank you to all who have responded to my former posts. I'm still working on how to go about finding the right place for me in Mexico. I may have to delay an actual move for some time as it would be wise for me to add more credit to my Social Security account before leaving the US. 

However - now I have another reason to at least visit Mexico soon, and that is some dental work which will require 3 - 4 sessions, 10, 4, and 2 months apart. I thought I could get the work done in GDL, for much less than in the US, and make the visit long enough that I could look at some of the areas I'm interested in. 

So - can anyone tell me how to go about finding a good dentist?  The work I need involves removing a molar and installing a bone graft, later installation of a post, and then a crown. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JaneScriv said:


> Hello, and thank you to all who have responded to my former posts. I'm still working on how to go about finding the right place for me in Mexico. I may have to delay an actual move for some time as it would be wise for me to add more credit to my Social Security account before leaving the US.
> 
> However - now I have another reason to at least visit Mexico soon, and that is some dental work which will require 3 - 4 sessions, 10, 4, and 2 months apart. I thought I could get the work done in GDL, for much less than in the US, and make the visit long enough that I could look at some of the areas I'm interested in.
> 
> ...


I can give you two recommendations but they are both second hand. I have been fortunate enough not to need a dentist lately, but I have asked two people for recommendations. For as much work as you are talking about, you might want to just use these two to get recommendations for a good oral surgeon.

Silviano Castellanos, 3813 2109, Tarascos 3314, Fracc. Monraz, near Hospital del Carmen behind Plaza Mexico.

Martin Santos, 3614 1863, Galeana 238, Zona Centro, Esq. Prisciliana Sanchez, not too far from the Guadalajara Cathedral

Each was recommended by a (different) friend. Each friend gave their choice a very strong recommendation.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

From personal experience I can recommend Dr. Pablo Quaiotti, he is located at:

Av. Manuel Acuna 3090, Providencia, Guadalahara (in a good neighborhood)

Telephone 1523 9331, Cell # 044 33 1410 1703

Dr, Quaiotti is Mexican/Italian and received his education in Guadalajara and the U.S. Most likely Dr. Quaiotti will take care of you personally, as he is a specialist, but he is owner of a clinic that has many other specialists, so whatever you need can be accomplished. His rates were quite reasonable for the work he did for me back in April.

Should the forum not allow this much info for recommendation, please P.M. me and I will forward it to you.

There are many excellent dentists in Guadalajara, good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the post is a direct reply to a specific request, as this one is, it can remain. That isn't advertising or self promotion; which would be deleted.
Further details should be handled by PM.


----------

